# Thyroxcin Supplements



## lgray (Jun 20, 2011)

I have hashimotos and hypothyroidism. Levoxyl was not working for me so was switched to Armour. It looks like this isnt doing a very good job either. My TSH goes up and down. Does anyone know if Thyroxcin Supplements help with the thyroid. My Naturopathic doctor says this would help my thyroid convert T4 to T3 more easily. Or any other suggestions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lgray said:


> I have hashimotos and hypothyroidism. Levoxyl was not working for me so was switched to Armour. It looks like this isnt doing a very good job either. My TSH goes up and down. Does anyone know if Thyroxcin Supplements help with the thyroid. My Naturopathic doctor says this would help my thyroid convert T4 to T3 more easily. Or any other suggestions?


Are you taking name brand Armour®; if so what is your dose and how long have you been on that dose?

What do your most recent labs look like? Please post the ranges with your lab results as different labs use different ranges.


----------

